# Steel Cutting in Slow Motion



## RobinHood (Nov 1, 2020)

This video shows how various steels behave when cut with HSS tooling. One can really see the clearance behind the tool. One can also see how the steel “piles up” right at the nose radius and how far ahead of the tool the material starts to deform before it is finally sheared off. Also note how some material gets pushed under the cutting edge and jams between the part and the tool.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 1, 2020)

very nice!


----------



## Janger (Nov 1, 2020)

100sfm? Chip thickness perhaps 0.005”? Slow motion of course. Funny the cutting edge does not seem to be cutting much. Interesting Rudy.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes, I was somewhat surprised at that as well. It does however match very closely with what happens in aerodynamics/fluid dynamics when a body moves through a fluid. There is a small area where the fluid just “piles up”  and does not move at the leading edge.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 1, 2020)

That is absolutely fascinating. Take away the cutting tool and it looks like those geology films about fault planes and mountain ranges forming. What I couldn't take my eyes off of was how the metal ahead of the tool would deform prior to shearing.

The world at that scale is a pretty cool place. I get why the music was chosen.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 1, 2020)

music ???


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 1, 2020)

Magic Flute - that Mozart dude.


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 2, 2020)

I would like to see one with a busybee carbide tool.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 2, 2020)

I recall similar videos but have no idea where I stumbled on them Showed some of the chip breaker profiles in action. Even a simple harmless looking dot on the carbide kind of interrupted the snow plow effect just the right way so the chip kind of deflected & broke itself. You can kind of understand why certain speeds & feeds ranges are necessary for these conditions. There's another video that shows end mill cutters with the new-ish? variable tooth geometry. Again it kind of makes sense when you see at magnified & slowed time scale. In normal mode its just a shower of chips.


----------

